# The Old Facebook Author Pages Thread, #551-650



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

*THIS IS THE OLD THREAD, AND IS NO LONGER BEING USED! PLEASE POST TO THE NEW THREAD OVER HERE - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,154422.new.html*

Hi all,

This is the seventh thread we've had for exchanging Facebook fan page links. You don't need to worry about the previous six threads if you want to join in - each thread is intended as a clean start. This thread is specifically to list a Facebook *FAN PAGE*. I will include a personal profile as well if you want to add it, but I will no longer list just a profile.

If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 550 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below. *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #650, at which point a new thread will be born. That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too.*

_(An easy way to be automatically emailed about any new additions is to click on the "Notify" button above this post - the site will send you an email whenever a new post is added to this thread.)_

If you have already posted in any of the previous threads, you are welcome to post the link to your fan page again.

Quoting the original explanation from the first thread of what we're doing:



Joseph Rhea said:


> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...
> 
> ...


Great tip from another Joe on how to like lots of people quickly:



JoeMitchell said:


> Here's a tip for people just entering. If you can middle click to open a link in a new tab, you can simply run through the list and middle click everyone's link, then scroll through all the pages and like them each, until you've done them all. It would only take few minutes and you'll be caught up.


*PLEASE 'LIKE' EVERYONE IN THIS LIST* _(The last 10 from the previous thread are repeated to ensure they get a fair amount of attention)_

541) http://www.facebook.com/RSuerthAuthor
542) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248
543) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck
544) http://www.facebook.com/CaanlinRunning
545) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Perilous/133981546647237
546) http://www.facebook.com/pages/An-Order-of-Coffee-and-Tears/203042769828154
547) http://www.facebook.com/SupermansCape
54 http://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks
549) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan-W-Alaspa-Fan-Page/214377291912852
550) http://www.facebook.com/authorhildredbillings

551) http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson
552) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorXavierEdwards (profile = http://www.facebook.com/Aussierotica )
553) http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss
554) http://www.facebook.com/ralee.rowan
555) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer
556) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarah-Bridgeton/120955684693416
557) [page removed]
55 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312
559) http://www.facebook.com/KellyWalkerAuthor
560) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estelle-Ryan/341264685958770

561) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860
562) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Shameful-Diary-of-a-Hopeless-Romantic/242748252425708
563) [page removed]
564) http://www.facebook.com/ilyriamoon
565) http://www.facebook.com/AAARealityGames
566) http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating
567) http://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author
56 http://www.facebook.com/ReedFergusonMysteries
569) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Detective-DiPino-Killer-in-a-Box/524880674192151
570) http://www.facebook.com/MorganCTalbot

571) http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru
572) http://www.facebook.com/jstjWrites
573) http://www.facebook.com/mcoorlim
574) http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes
575) http://www.facebook.com/mariesymeoubooks
576) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Blood-of-the-Gods-Trilogy/118517728250553
577) http://www.facebook.com/TheCatYears
57 http://www.facebook.com/VeronicaDremaBooks
579) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jason-Z-Christie/148167058621572
580) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamie-Salisbury-Author/202978499741542 (profile = http://www.facebook.com/JamieRSalisburyAuthor)

581) http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks
582) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife (profile = http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor)
583) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Mess-That-Is-Me/158910737496018
584) http://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook
585) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
586) http://www.facebook.com/arden.aoide
587) http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765
58 http://www.facebook.com/eCampbellBenson
589) http://www.facebook.com/Ruth.Nestvold.Author
590) http://www.facebook.com/Valeriegillenwriter

591) http://www.facebook.com/pages/EC-Richard/124755977670358
592) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eugene-Lloyd-Macrae/189837824488440
593) http://www.facebook.com/FountainsOfFireDarkness
594) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775
595) http://www.facebook.com/PaulineCreeden
596) http://www.facebook.com/ktparksauthor
597) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Denise-E-Templey-Author/548255825185991
59 http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLCowley
599) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorVictoriaBarrow
600) http://www.facebook.com/VeryUglyStories [profile = http://www.facebook.com/CarryLada ]

601) http://www.facebook.com/kristinemckinle
602) http://www.facebook.com/courtneyworthyoung
603) http://www.facebook.com/DawnaRaver
604) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melissa-L-Webb/193813600663672
605) http://www.facebook.com/JLHohlerIII
606) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/134791643342859
607) http://www.facebook.com/PaleBoundaries
60 http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-B-Bouman/402913009791457
609) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tawny-Stokes-Author/202358929804134
610) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rob-May/501460773200652

611) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668
612) http://www.facebook.com/beatdownonline
613) http://www.facebook.com/bennettbooks
614) http://www.facebook.com/authorjennahscott
615) http://www.facebook.com/pamelakelleybooks
616) *duplicate - oops!*
617) http://www.facebook.com/LGCastilloAuthor
61 http://www.facebook.com/jesrichardsonphoto
619) http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle
620) http://www.facebook.com/PolgarusStudio

621) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402
622) http://www.facebook.com/ThePsiSquad
623) http://www.facebook.com/ktmobooks
624) http://www.facebook.com/ariadnewaynebooks
625) http://www.facebook.com/KristyTateNovelist
626) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo
627) http://www.facebook.com/MaiaAden.Author
62 http://www.facebook.com/pameladavisbooks
629) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Liz-Keyes/636800499669891
630) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Poison-Arrow-Publishing/632475813434671

631) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ada-Winder/313251748788022
632) http://www.facebook.com/JohnCrowdellBooks
633) http://www.facebook.com/KylieJColt
634) http://www.facebook.com/JosVanBrusselAuthor
635) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mschell/461506047216249
636) http://www.facebook.com/HeidiWillardtheauthor
637) http://www.facebook.com/MayaCrossBooks
63 http://www.facebook.com/ZoeYorkWrites
639) http://www.facebook.com/authordrewavera
640) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kailei-Wiseman/119975718206479

641) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Villara-Noir-Author/369139689838898
642) http://www.facebook.com/WriterEdward
643) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-Whibley/173956659425949
644) http://www.facebook.com/authorandrewbutcher
645) http://www.facebook.com/WyrmTalePress1
646) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamie-Campbell/501949313166685
647) http://www.facebook.com/EroticFans
64 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lyle-S-Tanner-Author/100231123508341
649) http://www.facebook.com/fayehunterauthor
650) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Chipmunk-Publishing/151271571598677


----------



## Aussierotica (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, it's so much easier to get caught up when the thread's just started.

My page(s):

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorXavierEdwards (profile = http://www.facebook.com/Aussierotica )


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Count me in, Jason!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's mine! http://www.facebook.com/ralee.rowan


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Caught up

http://www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer

Thanks


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

And a quick (and probably annoying) reminder to Like folks from your *Profile* page, _not your Fan page_, or it won't show up


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> And a quick (and probably annoying) reminder to Like folks from your *Profile* page, _not your Fan page_, or it won't show up


You just saved me HOURS of clicking! Bless you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Count me in. Here's my page. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarah-Bridgeton/120955684693416?ref=hl


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss

While on that page, check out the link to the interview about various multiverses (if you're the sci-fi sort  ) . It's long but very accessible.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Jason, can you please at me to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thank you,
Dawn


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd love to participate again.

http://www.facebook.com/KellyWalkerAuthor

An addition to the tip about middle clicking: In firefox, Control + W closes the current tab.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Caught back up


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

This is still a bit of a work in progress, but anyone Likes and Shares would be greatly appreciated:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm caught up. Please add my page to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Shameful-Diary-of-a-Hopeless-Romantic/242748252425708


----------



## bevakerman (Jun 25, 2012)

My book's Facebook page is

http://www.facebook.com/TheMeaningofChildren

We made it as high as #12 on our last Amazon KDP Giveaway a couple of weeks back (Free Literary Fiction).

Thank you kindly for any and all likes, and I will be going through these links & liking your pages myself.

In case you're interested about the book:

THE MEANING OF CHILDREN: Award winning story collection! Book trailer: http://bit.ly/TkmZiD

2012 J.I. Segal Jewish book Award

2012 Honorable Mention Eric Hoffer Award,

2011 CBC-Scotiabank Giller Prize Readers' Choice Contest Top 10

2010 David Adams Richards Prize, & many others

http://amzn.to/KznFvA

UK: http://amzn.to/GTwKPL

"This isn't the invented childhood of imagination and wonderment...[here] children both corrupt and redeem: each other, family relationships and the female body." ~Katie Hewitt, The Globe & Mail

"Loved your book; read it in one sitting." ~Mutsumi Takahashi, Anchor, CTV Montreal. Interview: http://youtu.be/dyOp2wQlxvk

"A beautifully written exposé on the meaning of life." ~Francine Diot-Layton, The Rover

"Akerman engages with dichotomies. Childhood is that safe, magical, carefree time and place - but it's also risky, threatening, ominous and dangerous - full of impenetrable mystery around things seen and experienced, but beyond understanding." ~Darrell Squires, The Western Star

"Profound...a book of rare sensitivity and masterful creative writing [that] must surely be shared with as many friends and fellow readers as possible." ~Grady Harp, Amazon.com Hall of Fame Reviewer, ***** (5 stars) on Amazon.com


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up 

Dawn


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Aussierotica said:


> Well, it's so much easier to get caught up when the thread's just started.


Yes, it is. 

http://facebook.com/ilyriamoon

Liking everyone now.


----------



## SAustin (Jul 28, 2011)

All Caught up!

http://www.facebook.com/AAARealityGames


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Seriously loving all the blogs. Great work guys.

http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


----------



## Twisted House (Nov 1, 2012)

All the pages have been liked!

Please like my page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Twisted-House/

Thank you and good luck,
Amaya


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Twisted House said:


> Please like my page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Twisted-House/
> 
> Thank you and good luck,
> Amaya


Unfortunately that link is giving me a "page not found" error.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

My updates today were:

Raelee Rowan
Sarah Bridgeton
Phil Stern 
The Shameful Diary

I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH:

The Meaning of Children
Twisted House

My NEW Author Page Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up, but bevakerman and Twisted House gave me error messages, so please repost your corrected links and I'll like them anew 

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Andrew Biss said:


> All caught up, but bevakerman and Twisted House gave me error messages, so please repost your corrected links and I'll like them anew


Since both people haven't posted anything since to KB, I'm assuming they're drive-by posters.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, thanks, Jason. Then they'll remain forever errors


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are my pages:
http://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author
http://www.facebook.com/ReedFergusonMysteries

I will be working through all on the list


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Caught up

Dawn


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Got everyone up to this point - hope to see you all on my pages   Thanks!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again as well.  Thanks, all.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Jason, thanks for helping we noobs out.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Detective-DiPino-Killer-in-a-Box/524880674192151


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Renee and David!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up. There are great looking ages you guys.


----------



## Morgan Talbot (Oct 29, 2012)

Caught up through #568. It's great to find a place like this!

Here is my author page: http://www.facebook.com/MorganCTalbot


----------



## PattyHarlow (Nov 13, 2012)

Please put me on too, will begin going through right away! Subscribing now

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Fayerweather-Harlow/300463396734181


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahhh, I forgot that there is now a new page, and I kept wondering why the topic no longer showed up :/
Anyway, all caught up again!

here is my link:
http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

Nothing on it yet, but would appreciate some likes!

https://www.facebook.com/jstjWrites

Going through and liking the rest now.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked Josh St. John, and apparently already liked Mcoorlim.

Dawn


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi there found the new page 
caught up with new ones for me ,
Hildred
R M Rowan
sarah bridgeton
philstern
Oneday
reneepawlish both pages
David Thayer
Morgan Talbot
PattyHarlow
Josh St. John
Mcoorlim
Thanks for any likes back
Hi Jason please add me to the list again, https://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes also there were two broken links  but saw your post that they were drive by's


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/mariesymeoubooks

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Blood-of-the-Gods-Trilogy/118517728250553

http://www.facebook.com/TheCatYears

Will start liking straight away. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica Drema (Sep 25, 2012)

All caught up. Is this the right thread or is there another one? Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/VeronicaDremaBooks


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This is the one.

All caught up.
Dawn


----------



## Moon Dance (Nov 10, 2012)

Count me in!!!

http://www.facebook.com/JamieRSalisburyAuthor


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up through Jamie ( i sent a friend request as I didn't see a like button on yours.
Morgan, Dawn, Veronica, Kia, Josh, Michael, Marie.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jason-Z-Christie/148167058621572

I'll get to work on catching up.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Moon Dance said:


> Count me in!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/JamieRSalisburyAuthor


that is your personal page, not your fan page. This list is for fanpage only.


----------



## Moon Dance (Nov 10, 2012)

It IS my author page (personal too) I have yet to start a fan page -


----------



## Moon Dance (Nov 10, 2012)

Sigh - I guess I can resurrect my old "Author Fan Page" - even though everyone went right on to my personal page - that's why I haven't been using it (the author fan page)
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamie-Salisbury-Author/202978499741542


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Moon Dance said:


> Sigh - I guess I can resurrect my old "Author Fan Page" - even though everyone went right on to my personal page - that's why I haven't been using it (the author fan page)


The first post in the thread explains why the list is for fan pages. I do include authors profiles in the list in addition to their fan page if they post them.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

All caught up! Here is my page:

https://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Just wanted to remember people to like the pages with your personal page. The last 2 people that liked me did so with their fan page and those don't count towards the FB likes.

Please remember to like with your personal page, any other likes are kinda useless.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

My updates today were:

Renee Pawlish
Reed Mysteries
Detective Di Pino
Morgan Talbot
Patty Harlow
Josh St John
Jamie Salisbury
Jason Z. Christie

I AM (Awaiting the return of these Fly by Nighters)

The Meaning of Children
Twisted House

My NEW Author Page Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor


----------



## Robbie Cox (Dec 1, 2012)

A great idea and would love to be added to the list. https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Mess-That-Is-Me/158910737496018 And will begin my "liking" today.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow 
wondered what had happened to this thread, finally found it again 
New to me were, 
Robbie Cox
Moon Dance
reneepawlish
Aussierotica
Morgan Talbot
PattyHarlow
Josh St. John
V Drema
jasonzc
R M Rowan
sarah bridgeton
Estelle Ryan
philstern
Oneday
Ilyria Moon
So they are liked, two links didn't work
Please like my page https://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook and or https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394

Thank you


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a reminder to please like with your personal page and not your fanpage.

Fanpage likes are not counted and thus kinda useless.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing new to like  agree with kia some likes are just not showing up


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Adding in facebook.com/TerahEdunAuthor


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2012)

And they say insomniacs don't get anything done.

http://www.facebook.com/arden.aoide


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally all caught up. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

12/10

All caught up.

Welcome Newcomers

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Mess-That-Is-Me/158910737496018
http://www.facebook.com/TerahEdunAuthor
http://www.facebook.com/arden.aoide

My NEW Author Page Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I'm caught up again. Thanks all. http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## eCampbellBenson (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I was one of those smart folks who liked from the fan page the first time through. On my second pass, I liked from from my profile page. I'm all caught up now. Please add me to the list:

http://www.facebook.com/eCampbellBenson

Oh, yes, you all have some lovely banners on your fan pages. I've just started mine so it looks a bit drab. I'll have to start work on the banner next.

Campbell Benson


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up again. Thanks you guys.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Detective-DiPino-Killer-in-a-Box/524880674192151


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Caught up!

https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I would love to be added to the list! Here's my fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ruth-Nestvold/96584001358

I will now go like all the others on the list.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I liked everybody except MissQuiss -- the link only gave me an error message that the page wasn't found. 

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas, all!! (Or at least, all who celebrate.  )

Here are my two FB pages. (Yeah, who need _two,_ right??)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

caught up to here!  Here's my page, and thanks for any likes:  www.facebook.com/Valeriegillenwriter


----------



## EC Richard (May 20, 2011)

Catching up but thanks in advance! https://www.facebook.com/pages/EC-Richard/124755977670358


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Caught up.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh - I think I posted that in the wrong spot. Sorry about that.

I've liked a bunch of pages.  

~ Jenna


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> Just wanted to remember people to like the pages with your personal page. Please remember to like with your personal page, any other likes are kinda useless.


Yep...had to go through twice before I read that duh! 

My Fan page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eugene-Lloyd-Macrae/189837824488440?ref=hl


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

For my first book, the fanpage...

http://www.facebook.com/FountainsOfFireDarkness


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok I went through and liked everybody in the list, up to 593, which is where it went up to when I joined. I will return periodically to catch up. Some pages, I was unable to like because it wouldn't let me, or because the link did not work.

Here is my Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

I caught up!

Here's mine: http://facebook.com/PaulineCreeden

most of my posts are marketing tips and fun memes specifically for authors


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## K.T. Parks (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope I'm not too late! 

Still a work in progress, but any likes would be greatly appreciated and I definitely will return the favor!

http://www.facebook.com/ktparksauthor

*Just so that I am clear about everything:* when going through the like of other authors to "Like", I need to do this from my Personal FB page and not my Author page, correct?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLCowley

Off to do some liking (under my personal page 'Mandy Cowley') 

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Barrow (Dec 1, 2012)

Leaving this here while I go on a like fest! Soooo many wonderful pages!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorVictoriaBarrow

Edit: All caught up now.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm back up-to-date!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up again.  Thanks one and all!


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/VeryUglyStories

Please like. Thanks! 

Profile: (Feel free to connect with me)
http://www.facebook.com/CarryLada


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

All caught up to here. Thanks for the likes!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I would love to join this like fest. I've liked every page listed so far. Here's a link to my fan age:
http://www.facebook.com/kristinemckinle


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Caught Up (Part 2~)


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine is www.facebook.com/courtneyworthyoung and I am on a liking frenzy this week!


----------



## dawnaraver (Dec 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/DawnaRaver

Working my way down the list now.

Caught up


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

going on a like rampage, please add me to the list

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, another list to join. 

Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melissa-L-Webb/193813600663672

Thank you, kindly!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

I did 541 to 593 ... where is the earlier list ?


----------



## K.T. Parks (Dec 30, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> Just wanted to remember people to like the pages with your personal page. The last 2 people that liked me did so with their fan page and those don't count towards the FB likes.
> 
> Please remember to like with your personal page, any other likes are kinda useless.


Wow, looks like I'll be having to start all over . Although I did politely request clarification :



K.T. Parks said:


> *Just so that I am clear about everything:* when going through the like of other authors to "Like", I need to do this from my Personal FB page and not my Author page, correct?


I have a low "Like" count and can definitely (now) verify that the Author or Fan Page "Likes" absolutely do not count. I thought they did, but when I went back and did a recount I was able to figure it out.

So please note as stated by kiazishiru: Please do all of your fellow Authors a HUGE favor by making sure to like with your personal page and not your Author or Fan page. I'll be starting from page 4 again and working my way back once I down a few Advils (and a few Daily's frozen margaritas while I'm at it, lol) .


----------



## K.T. Parks (Dec 30, 2012)

Lady_O said:


> I did 541 to 593 ... where is the earlier list ?


Hey Lady O, I just got you back with a "Like" from my regular profile this time. Thanks for the like earlier in the day!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I have liked everyone on this list.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## K.T. Parks (Dec 30, 2012)

All caught up! Have no idea what I did with the login info to my personal FB page (deactivated years ago), but my baby brother was gracious enough to allow me to use his FB login.

So if you got a like from Ricky Tommy, then you've got a like from me (and baby bro, lol)!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Lady_O said:


> going on a like rampage, please add me to the list
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/


This only gave me the error message, "The page you requested was not found."


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just throwing mine into the mix....

https://www.facebook.com/JLHohlerIII


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm way behind on this... 

Can someone help? I can't figure out how to like all the pages at once.

http://www.facebook.com/edward.lake.77


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't have an author one, but is books ok? I want to at least hit 30, at 23 for now (most are not personal friends which is cool)

http://www.facebook.com/FountainsOfFireDarkness


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

elake28 said:


> I'm way behind on this...
> 
> Can someone help? I can't figure out how to like all the pages at once.


You can't, at least not as far as I know. You have to click on each link in the list and hit like for each person.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Caught up again

Not working for lady-o and couldn't 'like' edward lake for some reason

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eugene-Lloyd-Macrae/189837824488440?ref=hl


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

elake28 said:


> I'm way behind on this...
> 
> Can someone help? I can't figure out how to like all the pages at once.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/edward.lake.77


Do you have a fan page? This looks like your personal facebook account.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up as well.

Dawn


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

All caught up. I just need 3 more likes and evidently I will unlock insights about my activity. Exciting.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phew! All caught up once more! And just (yet) another friendly reminder to anyone joining to "like" from your personal FB page, not your author/fan page  or it won't count and your kind efforts will have been made in vain.

Thanks a ton to all who've liked me back!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

*Quote from: kiazishiru on November 21, 2012, 01:19:23 AM
Just wanted to remember people to like the pages with your personal page. Please remember to like with your personal page, any other likes are kinda useless.*

I am just putting up a FB Author page and tried Liking Compass and McRae and it seemed to work fine. They are both listed as the first 2 Likes on the Timeline?


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kristine McKinley said:


> All caught up. I just need 3 more likes and evidently I will unlock insights about my activity. Exciting.


Thank you for getting me up to 19!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is the seventh thread we've had for exchanging Facebook fan page links. You don't need to worry about the previous six threads if you want to join in - each thread is intended as a clean start. This thread is specifically to list a Facebook *FAN PAGE*. I will include a personal profile as well if you want to add it, but I will no longer list just a profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Lady_O said:


> going on a like rampage, please add me to the list
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/


As much as I would like to "like" you. Your page is not working for me.
Dawn


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> As much as I would like to "like" you. Your page is not working for me.
> Dawn


Thank you for letting me know dawn, I guess that's why I'm not making progress !
Can you try this and tell me if it works please ?
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/134791643342859


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Lady_O said:


> Thank you for letting me know dawn, I guess that's why I'm not making progress !
> Can you try this and tell me if it works please ?
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/134791643342859


Yep, that worked 

Dawn


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

All caught up. 1/14/13

Welcome Newcomers!!

I would list all of your links here as I typically do when adding new pages, however FaceBook chose to have a script error right there near the end of my session.
I can tell you that I have added new members between posts # 67 and this one.

Lady O - the last link you offered worked for me. None of the previous ones did.

E Lake - I see your personal page, not a fan page. I requested a friendship, however, you may want to consider comparing the two page types and determine if thats the right choice for you. Some authors like having "fans" start post on their pages others find they grow to regret offering that kind of freedom to their readers and prefer they just respond to posts the authors themselves have posted. Just something to think about 

My NEW Author Page Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

541-593 Whew! Followed most author pages... you know who you are. Any returned likes are appreciated http://www.facebook.com/#!/AndyRaneAuthor


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry I haven't updated the front list in a couple of weeks. I was relying on KB to send me a message that there had been new posts, but it didn't (I assume it got lost in the mail - it only sends the one, and doesn't send repeats if you don't visit).

The main list should be all updated now.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Lady_O said:


> I did 541 to 593 ... where is the earlier list ?


There have been a series of threads over the past 2? years. You don't have to worry about them - some of the people from earlier lists are repeated on this list, while the majority are no longer liking new pages. Just focus on the people in this thread (and join us in future threads, if you find it enjoyable!)


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All caught up!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I changed my page so that I wouldn't have all those numbers running out back. Would someone be so kind as to test the link for me to make sure it works? Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/Ruth.Nestvold.Author


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I changed my page so that I wouldn't have all those numbers running out back. Would someone be so kind as to test the link for me to make sure it works? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Ruth.Nestvold.Author


It works.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Great! Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll give this a go--www.facebook.com/PaleBoundaries

Guess I better get Liking!


----------



## Morgan Talbot (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm caught up once more, through #606.

Thanks to everyone for making this work. I love this community.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up. thanks Lady O.

David


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's my page....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tawny-Stokes-Author/

I liked everyone on this page, now to go back and like the list...


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Vivi_Anna said:


> Here's my page....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tawny-Stokes-Author/
> 
> I liked everyone on this page, now to go back and like the list...


Hi Vivi_Anna,
Just wanted to mention that your url is not working correctly.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Caught up again.
Here is mine:
http://www.facebook.com/VeryUglyStories


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Vivi_Anna said:


> Here's my page....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tawny-Stokes-Author/


The working URL seems to be http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tawny-Stokes-Author/202358929804134


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey - I just liked everyone's pages. Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rob-May/501460773200652

Thanks guys!

Rob


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up again!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up.  Thank, all.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668?skip_nax_wizard=true

Thanks ahead of time. Now I off to do some liking.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been MIA, but anyways. I have went through the past few pages to catch some people I have not liked yet.

Here is mine 

http://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up again. Thanks for all the likes.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks David!

I'm more or less caught up.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

All caught up. Thank you everyone for liking my page


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't do like swaps on my main page but I'd love a few for my pen name which has been an expensive turkey so far. My badass alter ego will return all likes!

https://www.facebook.com/beatdownonline?ref=hl

Thanks!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Caught up


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up, too. Thanks, all.

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO
http://www.amazon.com/Dana-Hayes/e/B0054EAD54
http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting that list, I added all the ones it would let me. Just so you're all aware, if I comment on your pages it'll be as my bad*ss former pro-wrestler turned comedy writer alter ego. I'm trying to stay in character as a bit of an experiment! If you email me privately I'll be "normal" though!

Thanks,

Chris aka Michael S. Hunter


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

come on people, please like with your personal page and not your fan page...

from the last 7 likes I've had only 2 or 3 were actally counted because the rest came from people who liked with their fan page....

fb does not count fanpage to fanpage likes so they are useless to us.


----------



## SawyerBennett (Jan 22, 2013)

Great idea and very helpful especially for a newbie!!
I'm getting started on the list...liking with my PERSONAL page and not my FAN page!!
My Fan Page is www.facebook.com/bennettbooks

Cheers!


----------



## SawyerBennett (Jan 22, 2013)

P.S. and just as fyi, Sawyer Bennett is my pen name; I'll be liking from my personal page, Beth Noble!!!


----------



## robwhite247 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great idea,

Here it is http://www.facebook.com/robertwhite247


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

robwhite247 said:


> Great idea,
> 
> Here it is http://www.facebook.com/robertwhite247


Hi Rob,

That's your Facebook profile page, not a fan page. The first post in the thread tells you more about the difference, why we are only listing fan pages, and how to go about getting your own.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## SawyerBennett (Jan 22, 2013)

I am caught up. I downloaded Snaplinks Plus (add on for Firefox) and it lets you open multiple links at a time.  Didn't take me long at all to do all my likes.  Huge time saver!!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out.


----------



## Jennah Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a great thread! Here is my author page. I'm off to do some liking (my likes will be from my personal page not my penname). https://www.facebook.com/authorjennahscott


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ugh! I just liked everyone from my fan page! I thought that was what we were supposed to do. Going back now to do it properly. Please like me from your profile page too.

Here's my fan page

http://www.facebook.com/pamelakelleybooks

Thank you!!!


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotcha Pamela - and thanks for liking mine.


I'm caught up. Thanks to everyone else.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, I've now liked everyone from both my fan page and personal page!!!!  

Have to say too there are some pretty impressive pages here. I noticed some of you have included newsletter signups, giveaway links, Goodreads windows, all kinds of things for me to think about.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm all caught up as well.  Thanks for all the likes, folks.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312?ref=hl

Dawn


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

All caught up. 1/28/13

Welcome Newcomers!!

http://www.facebook.com/PaleBoundaries
http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-B-Bouman/402913009791457
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tawny-Stokes-Author/202358929804134
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rob-May/501460773200652
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668
https://www.facebook.com/beatdownonline (How's the alter ego coming?) 
http://www.facebook.com/bennettbooks
https://www.facebook.com/authorjennahscott
http://www.facebook.com/pamelakelleybooks

My NEW Author Page Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor


----------



## Jennah Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

All caught up!! Thanks for the likes from everyone so far.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I clicked on everyone's page with my personal page. whew!

Here is my Author Page:

http://www.facebook.com/LGCastilloAuthor


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up again! Thanks for the likes!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## VioletRipley (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's mine. This is fun! http://www.facebook.com/violet.ripley.5


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

VioletRipley said:


> Here's mine. This is fun! http://www.facebook.com/violet.ripley.5


Hi Violet,

That's a normal Facebook profile. This is for listing Fan Pages. The first page of the thread explains the difference, and why we use Fan Pages.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Caught up again. 

Here is mine:
http://www.facebook.com/VeryUglyStories


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Caught up again. Lotsa people getting added 
Thanks to everyone for the likes.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> 582) http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife (profile = http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott)
> 
> 616) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Morrigan-Aoife/246661878751408 (profile = http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor )


Jason,

I'm on the starter list twice. I finally received enough likes on the FAN PAGE to get a short URL, So this below the final version of the link

Author Page Short link Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page
http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor

Thanks a ton,

Morrigan


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

morriganaoife said:


> I'm on the starter list twice. I finally received enough likes on the FAN PAGE to get a short URL, So this below the final version of the link


Thanks for pointing that out - fixed!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a designer - not an author, but would absolutely love to be included in this list if possible. 
http://www.facebook.com/jesrichardsonphoto

Going through and liking everyone now!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

jesrphoto said:


> I'm a designer - not an author, but would absolutely love to be included in this list if possible.
> http://www.facebook.com/jesrichardsonphoto
> 
> Going through and liking everyone now!


You need to like with your personal page, not your fan page.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm up to date. Thanks.

Here are my two FB pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just bumping this thread...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah - -here's- the thread I was looking for...

I've resurrected my fan page on the advice of a publisher, and added tabs with apps for listing my book details, newsletter signup and a bibliography (so far)

Shiny new cover image too...

Time to pay attention I guess... off back down the thread to see who's new since the last time I was here...

In the meantime, all likes gratefully accepted.

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I finally have a new page to add to the list. Not an author page, but author related - http://www.facebook.com/PolgarusStudio


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I too was just thinking about this page, so here I am to get my pages out there. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

All caught up to here... #620


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402?ref=ts&fref=ts

I write SF and fantasy


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

philstern said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860


Gotcha, philstern. Loved you page - still reading your 'likes' list.

Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668?skip_nax_wizard=true

All caught up again!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## I do not consent (Oct 2, 2012)

Jason, THanks for doing this. Caught up again.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine is a work in progress, but here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/ThePsiSquad

Now, I'm off to start liking every page in this thread!!!


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

gotcha Mark.

Mine is:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668?skip_nax_wizard=true#!/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668

caught up.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/frank.zubek


----------



## Kailei Wiseman (Feb 16, 2013)

Quiss said:


> http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss
> 
> While on that page, check out the link to the interview about various multiverses (if you're the sci-fi sort  ) . It's long but very accessible.


This one was a dead link for me. Number 557 on the list.


----------



## katiemoe (Feb 1, 2013)

My author fan page: http://www.facebook.com/KTMObooks

off to do some 'liking'...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up again

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I liked all the pages I could, here's mine! https://www.facebook.com/ariadnewaynebooks


----------



## JDeuling (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/deulingproofing

I am not an author but a proofer. Do I count?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

FrankZubek said:


> https://www.facebook.com/frank.zubek


Hi Frank,

We're concentrating on Facebook fan pages in this thread - the first post explains the difference to a Facebook profile (the link you gave), and why we are using fan pages instead of profiles. If you have a fan page, please feel free to post it!

Jason


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Kailei Hutzenbuhler said:


> This one was a dead link for me. Number 557 on the list.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

JDeuling said:


> http://www.facebook.com/deulingproofing
> 
> I am not an author but a proofer. Do I count?


I added my book formatting page, so I can hardly complain! Although the link you gave seems to be wrong.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

More caught up. Thanks Ariadne! and Kailei.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Detective-DiPino-Killer-in-a-Box/524880674192151


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for doing this.
https://www.facebook.com/KristyTateNovelist?ref=hl

I'm also on wattpad.
http://www.wattpad.com/user/KristineTate


----------



## SawyerBennett (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm caught up!  I've liked everyone's page under my real name, Beth Leone Noble!!!  Happy Facebooking!!!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Got Kristy. Don't know if it's just me, but I don't think everyone is playing the game here. I've liked everyone, but have nowhere near the number of reciprocal likes there should be...

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

williammeikle said:


> Got Kristy. Don't know if it's just me, but I don't think everyone is playing the game here. I've liked everyone, but have nowhere near the number of reciprocal likes there should be...


It's always been that way, unfortunately. A lot of drive-by posters who leave their link, but never do anything in return.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Catching up as we speak, and yes lots of times they don't like you back  But there are a few of us that do. Every bit helps. I'm always on and off on here so I check back and do 2 or so pages.

http://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Beth. David - I thought I'd 'liked' you already, didn't, did. William - I found the same to be true, you're clicked now.

Pretty sure I'm caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-D-Malone-Author/326545434121668?skip_nax_wizard=true


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Started at the very beginning and went through the whole list. Some very nice-looking author pages out there!

Here is mine to add to the list: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

gotcha jasmine but I think you missed me.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm all caught up, and have liked everyone to this point. (There were a couple of links that gave me an error message, though.)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

(I've got a FREE book today only (Feb 2. It's "It Takes a Thief," in my siggy.  )


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Strangely, Jasmine, there's no record of you liking me either.

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine:

http://www.facebook.com/VeryUglyStories


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Caught up.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Still caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

Working my way through the list.

Here is my fan page. Would appreciate any likes. 

http://www.facebook.com/pameladavisbooks


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up, and got you, Pamela


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Caught up through Pamela Davis.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

At 2500 followers on FB, I'll give away 5 free ebooks of WATCHERS: THE COMING OF THE KING. Currently at 2467

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

This is me. Cheers!

http://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter


----------



## benji smith (Aug 21, 2012)

What a great idea! This one is me:

https://www.facebook.com/AbandonedShipBook

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, a classic thread brought back to life. 

Caught up to here. Here are my pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

thanks, all.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

williammeikle said:


> Got Kristy. Don't know if it's just me, but I don't think everyone is playing the game here. I've liked everyone, but have nowhere near the number of reciprocal likes there should be...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


That is not how it is suppose to work however try as we might to get people to understand how this thread works, some people just can't quite grasp that if you like a page with your fan page instead of your author page then the LIKE will not register... Eventually a few catch on right away but sometimes its slow going.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

Just updated..

There were only a handful of new pages but I was happy to have gotten the chance to visit each and every one of you.

Author Page link Is 
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page
http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor

Thanks a ton,

Morrigan


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Caught up

www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, bumping the thread.


Dawn


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

My brand-new author page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liz-Keyes/636800499669891

I *think* I've gotten everyone. I liked with my (also new) personal account, Elizabeth Keyes. Let me know if I've missed you.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Phew!
All right, I'm caught up (541-629), and it was actually fun and sometimes eye-opening to land on some of those pages. Great covers, lovely designs, interesting stories...kudos to all!
You inspired me to spruce up my pages a bit.


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

All caught up again.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.  Need new blood on this thread.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Fingers crossed new people will see the bumped thread


----------



## John C (Mar 23, 2013)

I've liked everyone on the list - some great pages
Can I add mine in please
https://www.facebook.com/JohnCrowdellBooks

Thanks


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

My Author page:
http://www.facebook.com/VeryUglyStories

Feel free to add me as a friend: 
http://www.facebook.com/CarryLada


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm glad someone resurrected this thread. I'm caught up to here. Here are my pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

thanks, all.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up again

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle

I'm at 3925 fans over there. I'll be having a big ebook giveaway at 4000 if anyone's interested.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

All caught up!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Here is my page~ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/KylieJColt?ref=hl


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

I like everybody  and here's my FB author page: https://www.facebook.com/JosVanBrusselAuthor


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm caught up through Joss.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Once again caught up, I think only one new one since last time. Here are my pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl


----------



## MSCHELL (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, thanks this is just what I needed....

My fan page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mschell/461506047216249?fref=ts

I'm caught up...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Caught up again...

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is my FB fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Share yours on this list


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up again

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there a new thread for this, or is this one just very quiet lately?

Dawn


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

wow, finally got everyone Liked. Now here's mine 

https://www.facebook.com/HeidiWillardtheauthor


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Didn't realise this existed! Will go through for some liking shortly. Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/MayaCrossBooks


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

I see I have a lunchtime task ahead of me! 

www.facebook.com/zoeyorkwrites


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Is the recommendation to like from a personal page still true? I've been liking authors from my author page, because when I click on Home, I can see all writing related posts - if those "likes" don't count for page numbers, then I can also like from my personal page.


----------



## John C (Mar 23, 2013)

zoeyork - from what I understand you need to like from your personal page for it to count as a 'like'. You can then like as your page as well so you can see it there as well.
Hope that helps


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

And Facebook just warned me that I was "liking" too fast.  

I was going through Zoe's likes from my personal page, clicking, clicking, clicking ... WARNED. Oops.


----------



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

here is mine< http://www.facebook.com/authordrewavera


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up too.    (My FB links are listed on the first page of this thread.)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Is there a new thread for this, or is this one just very quiet lately?


This is still the current thread - it's just been very quiet, and I'm terrible at remembering to bump the thread


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up again with the new joiners to the thread

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

I think I've gotten all the new posts. If I've missed you, let me know!

My page.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

caught back up again.


----------



## Kailei Wiseman (Feb 16, 2013)

Caught up and this time I have my own page to post! YAY! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kailei-Wiseman/119975718206479


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had someone ask me to post their link, as it is for a pen name that they don't want associated with their real name.

(No, it isn't really me, I promise  )

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Villara-Noir-Author/369139689838898


----------



## Edward Naughty (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/WriterEdward


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

We're in the home stretch for this collection of pages - only 8 more to go.

Just a reminder that I repeat the last 10 pages of the old thread in the next thread (ie: 641-650 will also be listed in the new thread). So if you're holding off posting because you think not many people will see your page, that isn't the case.


----------



## Bree Roberts (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you Jason!  Such a great idea and a great service.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great resource. Will be liking all these during my son's nap time 

Can I add mine too?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-Whibley/173956659425949


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up again, again.

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I just created an author FB page for myself:

http://www.facebook.com/wyrmtalepress1

(would appreciate comments on it. I had a hard time getting the "cover" illustration to work - they kept telling me the banners I had were too small, even though they were over the 399 pixels width. Is there a minimum height that they're not telling me about?


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

beccaprice, I think the minimum height is something in the 250 pixel range. If you google "FB cover image dimensions", the answer will pop up.

I've liked everyone to date.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up again.

Dawn


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

Me too, me too!

Mine is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamie-Campbell/501949313166685?ref=hl

Anyone know how you work out the shorter URL to your facebook page?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine is

w2ww.facebook.com/wyrmtalepress1


----------



## StrokerChase (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's a new page of mine:

https://www.facebook.com/EroticFans


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up to here. Here are my pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

Thanks, all!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This is my Facebook author page. All "likes" are appreciated and reciprocated: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks 
Dawn


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up to here

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Lyle S Tanner (Apr 5, 2013)

All caught up!

This one's mine:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lyle-S-Tanner-Author/100231123508341


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Just getting caught up! Here is mine: https://www.facebook.com/fayehunterauthor


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

We're now up to 649. Who will be the lucky 650th person, and trigger the new thread?


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

There! Just finished. Here's mine. My book is Crossing Point and my wife has written Planting Walnuts, Whisperwood Ordinaire, and Play the Game.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Chipmunk-Publishing/151271571598677#


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

650!

I'll post a new thread in a few hours (I've got some formatting to take care of first). I'll post the link to the new thread in this one once we're under way. Everyone who has posted in this thread will be welcome to post in the new one (links 640-650 will automatically be repeated in the new thread).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

The new thread is finally live! You can find it over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,154422.new.html


----------

